# hi all! new member :)



## allstarchuck (Dec 14, 2018)

Signed up but not sure what I'm doing yet. Hope to contribute when I get a feel of how this works. Nice looking site!


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## adhome01 (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Linksys4134 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi new to site hope to get some positive info on my new gear experience!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2018)

allstarchuck said:


> Signed up but not sure what I'm doing yet. Hope to contribute when I get a feel of how this works. Nice looking site!



Welcome!


----------

